# admission in Germany.... Need help



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Hi everyone out here, could somebody throw some light on scope of mathematician in Germany because i already done bachelors in mathematics in india so thinking of doing masters in mathematics in Germany and later on work in Germany in this field. And if somebody can please recommend me some good university for master in mathematics. Thank you in advance. Any advice will be highly appreciated.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You can find information about German universities, available courses and entry requirements on www.study-in.de
Please note that you need to show sufficient financial resources (currently EUR8300/year of study duration, which is just sufficient for very basic survival) to get a visa - and it is not possible (or allowed) to earn your living expenses while studying in Germany.
After getting a local degree, you can get a work permit relatively easily - provided you find a job.


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Thank u for ur reply. Is one not even allowed to work part-time during his study and also since my course is for 2-3 years so do i have to show 8300 euro(8300*3) for every year or just for one year,is it Germany a good option if we thinking of settling there and doing job in my field. Sorry for too many questions.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

harpreet90 said:


> Thank u for ur reply. Is one not even allowed to work part-time during his study and also since my course is for 2-3 years so do i have to show 8300 euro(8300*3) for every year or just for one year,is it Germany a good option if we thinking of settling there and doing job in my field. Sorry for too many questions.


You can work a limited amount of hours:

https://www.daad.de/deutschland/in-deutschland/arbeit/en/9148-earning-money/

As far as I know, you have to show the money for the first year and then again when you extend your visa, showing that you passed your first year, etc.

https://www.daad.de/deutschland/nach-deutschland/bewerbung/en/9199-visa-application/


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Thank u so much


----------

